

VB6 and the Art of the Knuckleball - balakk
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/dn745870.aspx

======
rzimmerman
VB6 won't die because it fills a large gap for people who just want to get
something functional done without all the fuss of presentation layers, class
hierarchies, and view abstractions that we're all somehow stuck with. If you
want a button that does something, you literally click the button tool, draw
it, then double click the button and write the code. No connecting outlets to
action methods, no binding anything.

> If it takes more than 10 minutes it can't be done

is a little harsh, but sometimes you just want to get something done in 10
minutes.

